# Yeti cooler vacuum



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Last weekend I had to open the drain valve to break the vacuum on my Yeti cooler. Then I saw where you can buy a drain plug to break the vacuum without letting water out for $30.00 or so. Thought about drilling an 1/8" hole around the top of the box area but that didn't sound right. What do you do? Keep a crowbar handy?


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I usually just crack the drain valve open a bit when that happens to me. There is someone on here that sells the plugs you're talking about in the classifieds. I've thought about buying one but just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

willydavenport said:


> I usually just crack the drain valve open a bit when that happens to me. There is someone on here that sells the plugs you're talking about in the classifieds. I've thought about buying one but just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


The plugs don't work very well. I bought one. The problem is that as your ice melts (and it doesn't take much melting to raise the slush level above the drain hole) then the vacuum plugs don't help a bit. Again, if the water / slush / ice level is above the drain plug, then the plug does not help at all. These chrome plugs look nice and are easier to get a hold of an unscrew, but the push button vacuum release doesn't allow the pressure to regulate if it is submerged in cooler melt. You would have to tilt the cooler on its side to move the slush off the plug area, which is too hard to do on a boat of with a heavy cooler...easier to just unscrew it a bit, letting a little water out and cooler to burp so you can open it.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I just keep a thin paper shor towel between the bottom of the lid and the top of the cooler and close it. Breaks the vacuum and doesn't effect the melt rate of the ice.


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Take a razor and make a slit across the gasket on the backside of the lid. Worked on mine, no leaks and no more vacuum.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Take a razor blade and make a slice in the plastic where the gasket contacts the cooler. This slice will allow for a breaking point in the seal to allow the vacuum to break. Don't be a baby when making the slice, make it fairly deep.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

A $300 ice chest that wont let you open it to grab a beer, I've heard it all. rs


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> A $300 ice chest that wont let you open it to grab a beer, I've heard it all. rs


Try 4/9 hundred.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Never had that problem with Igloo


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Never had that problem with Igloo


forget the vacuum, the lid just flies right off when the hinges break


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

That's because the hinges and latches failed long ago allowing the lid to blow off when you were driving down the road. It's easy to get into a cooler without a lid .


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Just sit or stand on the lid....... that should do the trick.:slimer:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> A $300 ice chest that wont let you open it to grab a beer, I've heard it all. rs


Yep. Sounds like the honeymoon is over!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeff SATX said:


> forget the vacuum, the lid just flies right off when the hinges break





On The Hook said:


> That's because the hinges and latches failed long ago allowing the lid to blow off when you were driving down the road. It's easy to get into a cooler without a lid .


LOL...knew that was coming


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i just leave mine in my truck bed so the lid warps and breaks the vacuum seal.

:texasflag


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

****, a yeti can jump out of the back of a pickup going 80, fully loaded and will live to tell the story, and then come and find you to get it back to you, but it wont open for you? no wonder the yeti passed the "grizzly test", they arent meant to open. Bears dont have apposable thumbs to unscrew the valve to release the pressure so you can open it lol


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

If I had a yeti, it would be faster than your yeti...:slimer:


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

On The Hook said:


> If I had a yeti, it would be faster than your yeti...:slimer:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Just put one of these on the inside and leave the plug out.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

You negative nancies can talk all you want. The only time they seal up is when they're making ice.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Never had that problem with Igloo


I know right? LOL! And no one steals Igloos.



TH


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

You're doing something wrong. This can't be true. Yetis are perfect in every way.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My yeti can pee on a plate and never splatter


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I got the Rolex Yeti version. If I cannot get into the Yeti, I can take and ax and slam it right through where the Rolex is imbedded in the lid. Doing so serves two purposes. One, it breaks the seal and I can then get in the cooler. Secondly, the Rolex presses down on a button which activates a small computer in the lid which sends out messages to various social media sites and message boards posting pictures of me, the Rolex Yeti, and a copy of my receipt showing what I paid.

Now, what Igloo or Coleman can do all that I ask?


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

you guys and yalls white people problems!!!!!!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

flatscat1 said:


> The plugs don't work very well. I bought one. The problem is that as your ice melts (and it doesn't take much melting to raise the slush level above the drain hole) then the vacuum plugs don't help a bit. Again, if the water / slush / ice level is above the drain plug, then the plug does not help at all. These chrome plugs look nice and are easier to get a hold of an unscrew, but the push button vacuum release doesn't allow the pressure to regulate if it is submerged in cooler melt. You would have to tilt the cooler on its side to move the slush off the plug area, which is too hard to do on a boat of with a heavy cooler...easier to just unscrew it a bit, letting a little water out and cooler to burp so you can open it.


I will respectfully disagree on the plugs not working. I think, better yet I know they work great! Yet they don't work like a remote to unlock the doors of a vehicle which is instant, if you press the valve in the drain plug you can actually hear the air rushing into the cooler. A second or two later the lid will open without any effort.

My 3 1/2 year old nephew can operate one just fine!

Carolinaskipper is not only a 2cool sponsor, but a great businessman.

I currently own three of his drain plugs and am very satisfied with the performance they provide.

Following is the link to his post in the classifieds for the plugs!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=506983

BTW, the customer service Garrett and Kristin provide is outstanding!

Hope this helps!


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks driftfish20! I have sold well over 1000 of these plugs since march, and have not had any problems with them at all. If anyone is interested message me and I will give y'all more information on them. You all can look up my feedback on eBay to see customer reviews. I have encouraged people to post reviews and pictures online so everyone can see how we'll they work. You only have to press the valve in half way. If its pressed all the way your finger will seal the plug back off on the back. These plugs are 100% American made, I personally assemble every plug my self, and my wife packages them and ships them off. As of right now we have 18 dealers located in Oklahoma, Texas, Georgia, and Florida. Our company has been growing at a great pace in the few short months we have been open. 

I'm excited that people are at least talking about my product! 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I plug the igloo under my leaning post with a old curly tail grub.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

MikeV said:


> Now, what Igloo or Coleman can do all that I ask?


Not one....that has ever needed to. Lol


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> ****, a yeti can jump out of the back of a pickup going 80, fully loaded and will live to tell the story, and then come and find you to get it back to you, but it wont open for you? no wonder the yeti passed the "grizzly test", they arent meant to open. Bears dont have apposable thumbs to unscrew the valve to release the pressure so you can open it lol


You remember that Yeti feat of strength story too? Best one ever. I laugh thinking about that one every time a Yeti thread pops up. As I recall he used the plural, so he apparently had multiple full Yetis flying out of the back of his truck, doing 80 mph.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Your cooler would open if it were gray, like bay boats.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

hsif said:


> Your cooler would open if it were gray, like bay boats.


Does that cost extra?


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Gray should cost less because they could just make them out of recycled bay boats.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Just wanted to post on this fine Yeti thread.


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

My igloo lid never flies off, I use those after market hinges made from gorilla tape.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

bronco1 said:


> My igloo lid never flies off, I use those after market hinges made from gorilla tape.


I know the ones. They work good on lots of things.


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Y'all are pretty funny....What else you got??

Roger


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I respect your opinion, and I did not bash either the product (the plugs are indeed well made) nor did I bash the individual who makes them. The plug is high quality and easy to operate. But I own 4 Yetis (45qt, 65qt, 85 qt, and 120qt) and I have tried the plug on all of them. I'm offering a true, first hand, many-times over assessment of my experiences with this drain plug. But let me clarify further:

1) I think perhaps I am just not patient. The plugs may work if you are willing to hold the button down and wait, but I have tried this and your description of 1 - 2 seconds is way off in my opinion. More like 30 seconds or more (would depend on the size and cold level of the cooler and the amount of air that must be displaced to break the vacuum.) When I want a beer or have a slimy live trout in my hand, I want in the cooler and don't have the time to hold down a little button on the drain plug and wait (a while) for it to gurgle enough. It lets air in slowely and that air must rise through your ice/water slush, many times over, until the pressure is equalized. The more water/slush in your cooler, the longer it takes. It can take a while. I find myself unscrewing the plug (which of course makes the hole bigger and air transfer much faster) as I'm not willing to hold the button down... and wait... and wait. This plug does make it much easier to get a grip on and unscrew, I will grant you that, but that isn't really the reason for which you bought it.

2) Another observation, not a criticism, just an observation: Because the plug is metal and the internal contents of the cooler are cold and the outside temps are hot, you should expect some condensation on the outside of the drain plug. If the cooler is left in the same place for a while (or overnight), you can get a condensation puddle on the floor. Not huge, maybe 2 ounces, and not because of a leak, just from condensation. It could be enough though to cause a problem if say left on hardwood floor or the back seat of a car. Doesn't matter on a boat, but I won't leave a Yeti with the metal drain plug in my car or kitchen overnight due to the condensation issue and my hardowood floors. Just something to be mindful of.



driftfish20 said:


> I will respectfully disagree on the plugs not working. I think, better yet I know they work great! Yet they don't work like a remote to unlock the doors of a vehicle which is instant, if you press the valve in the drain plug you can actually hear the air rushing into the cooler. A second or two later the lid will open without any effort.
> 
> My 3 1/2 year old nephew can operate one just fine!
> 
> ...


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

flatscat1 said:


> I respect your opinion, and I did not bash either the product (the plugs are indeed well made) nor did I bash the individual who makes them. The plug is high quality and easy to operate. But I own 4 Yetis (45qt, 65qt, 85 qt, and 120qt) and I have tried the plug on all of them. I'm offering a true, first hand, many-times over assessment of my experiences with this drain plug. But let me clarify further:
> 
> 1) I think perhaps I am just not patient. The plugs may work if you are willing to hold the button down and wait, but I have tried this and your description of 1 - 2 seconds is way off in my opinion. More like 30 seconds or more (would depend on the size and cold level of the cooler and the amount of air that must be displaced to break the vacuum.) When I want a beer or have a slimy live trout in my hand, I want in the cooler and don't have the time to hold down a little button on the drain plug and wait (a while) for it to gurgle enough. It lets air in slowely and that air must rise through your ice/water slush, many times over, until the pressure is equalized. The more water/slush in your cooler, the longer it takes. It can take a while. I find myself unscrewing the plug (which of course makes the hole bigger and air transfer much faster) as I'm not willing to hold the button down... and wait... and wait. This plug does make it much easier to get a grip on and unscrew, I will grant you that, but that isn't really the reason for which you bought it.
> 
> 2) Another observation, not a criticism, just an observation: Because the plug is metal and the internal contents of the cooler are cold and the outside temps are hot, you should expect some condensation on the outside of the drain plug. If the cooler is left in the same place for a while (or overnight), you can get a condensation puddle on the floor. Not huge, maybe 2 ounces, and not because of a leak, just from condensation. It could be enough though to cause a problem if say left on hardwood floor or the back seat of a car. Doesn't matter on a boat, but I won't leave a Yeti with the metal drain plug in my car or kitchen overnight due to the condensation issue and my hardowood floors. Just something to be mindful of.


I did not mean to imply that you were bashing anything or anyone! If I did, for that I apologize.

And your description in this is post is pretty darn accurate!

I leave mine in the back of my truck and one on my patio so the condensation doesn't bother me. But with the scenarios you presented it would definitely be a problem.

Also, I did not take into account the larger coolers may take longer to release the vacuum.

After reading this, my 45qt will release in 3-4 seconds.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

My yeti quit making ice yesterday.


----------

